# ANYONE EGG SHARING AT LISTER



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hello am fairly new to FF just wanted to know if anyone is egg sharing at Lister Clinic in London and if so your experiences 
with them. I am shopping around to see the best chances i have with clinics and Lister keeps coming to my mind please help


----------



## Nicky JB (May 17, 2011)

Hi there
I've just started an egg share cycle at the Lister, how has yr cycle gone?

Nicky


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I have been away for awhile Nicky but I have had all my tests and scans now my GP just faxed all the necessary paperwork and my DH bloods were all ok so I have just been waiting and will be call lister on monday to see where we go from here am quiet worried don't no how long I will have to wait


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mwa, I'm egg sharing at the Lister too. I've had my initial bloods done, scan, OH's SA and counselling, I'm just getting my final lot of blood tests tomorrow which will take about 4 wks to come back and then we will be all set to go.
I've found them to be a great clinic so far and the nurses are brilliant! Let us know what they say today when they call, we may be cycling at similar times.
Hope your cycle has gone well for you Nicky. 

xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey I called today and was told to call back tomorrow am glad to find someone from lister fingers crossed for us  will keep u informed what happens tomorrow


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mwa, did you get to speak to anyone? I was there yesterday & they were incredibly busy so I hope you did manage to find out some more info.
Looks like I'll be d/r in about 2-3 weeks time although I can't be matched until my blood results are back which will be about 4 wks time. xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey honey monster can u believe I have been so frustrated I kept calling all day only to get the answering machine I left messages and the nurse only got back quiet late only to tell me the doctors still had my file and that they would get back to me soon the waiting is just so frustrating. Don't worry the time will fly n u will get your results before u know it. Cheers


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

hey there i finally got an answer today which is quiet fraustrating after all that waiting i was told i need to go to my GP to get a BRCA 1 screen this is because my mother had cancer in the past i have just googeled and it could take 4 weeks to get the reults. the annoying thing is i told them this from the start why they didn't ask me to do this test then i just don't get it. 

hope u  doing well the weeks are counting down finges crossed for us


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

How frustrating for you! Do you know which Dr you have? I know my Dr has been away and only came back this monday, so perhaps you have the same one? Because the nurses wouldn't have been able to decide whether you needed the other test. Doesn't make it any less easier to deal with the delays for you though.
Could the lister do the test for you? It would mean paying out but at least they would have it back quicker than the nhs for you, it might not even cost too much & if they can get the results back within a week it might be worth it? Pretty much all of my bloods have come back within a couple of days, some the same day! The chromosome ones need to be cultured which is why they are taking 4 wks to come back, but if it was nhs it'd be more like 8 wks!


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

bad news is i spoke to my gp today and because of my age am too young for the screening so the nhs won't be able to fund the test just looked at the costing if i went private and i might as well pay for the ivf instead its so expensive as well am so guttered i called the clinic with the news and they also said they needed me to do the test i called the crm and they told methat because my mother had canncer in her 50's it should not be a problem am really just thinking of moving to them to try my luck am so guttered after all that.


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that   Sometimes the GP will let you have tests done on the nhs but you pay for it, so it works out much much cheaper than paying privately, maybe see if he's willing to do that for you? But if he doesn't then at least it seems like it's not the end of the road if another clinic is willing to go ahead without the test. I can imagine it must be a huge stress for you having to change clinics, but do try your gp again first.
If you explain to him that you need to have this test done in order to continue with ivf & you'd be willing to pay for the nhs to do it then I'm sure he won't say no.
Best of luck to you. xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

thanks will do tho i've also started looking at ivf abroad saw this clinic online Isida in Ukraine the reveiws are good and its way cheaper just waiting to call them and see how things go i have a nephew in Ukraine who has been asking us to visit so this could be our chance if it isn't too costly and the prices are actually whats online. i have seen a few posts on FF that seem to favour it. Cheers


----------

